# Molly has diarrhea



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was fine today we went for a walk and she had a poo it was soft but the norm since she is on royal canin. At 2pm she was whining at the door so took her out and she had a pee and a poop. The poo was soft and had mucus in it (clear and jelly like). Then she kept going around in circles and pooped again but it was only drops of liquid. 

I am going to give her some pumpkin a bit later and boil her some chicken breast and rice for her next meal. Not sure if she should have a meal or not? And the only rice I have is basmati. Is that ok for a dog it's a white rice or should she be eating minute rice?

Could her shots yesterday have caused this? She had her Rabies and DHHP?? The vet is closed today so can't call him. Why is there always something I need a break and so does she! Any advice would be great! Her next meal is at around 6pm Canada time


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake and Willow get diarrhea a lot and Jake pukes at least once a week. They have very sensitive tummies. In the beginning when it would happen i would get really upset. Now i only worry if it happens frequently and for a whole day.
Friday when we got up to leave for vacation, with a six hour ride ahead of us, willow had the runs. Whatever I packed her up and she was fine. Hopefully this is Molly too.Just a case of sensitive tummy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly had never had it so it freaked me out. Didn't like that clear jelly and then the second one was just brown liquid Going to give her boiled chicken and rice with a bit of pumpkin in it for her next meal!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly had never had it so it freaked me out. Didn't like that clear jelly and then the second one was just brown liquid Going to give her boiled chicken and rice with a bit of pumpkin in it for her next meal!


Pumpkin always helps willow but I can't give her too much or it does the opposite.  The shots could have upset her system. She has been through a lot. Also isn't she on new food?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes but she has been on the new food for at least a month now. I am only going to give her a teaspoon of the pumpkin. I bought some today 100% pure pumpkin puree...no sugar or anything. I think maybe her shots caused it I hope. If she still has it tomorrow back to the vets........I feel like a hypochondriac for sure She is such a baby I want her to be normal again!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You are not.You are an awesome and loving poo mom who does not want to have to sell your soul the next time she gets sick!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The only thing that's changed is that she has had a vaccination. This is probably it. I'm sure she will be as right as rain again in a day or so! Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, poor Molly.
I give my dogs basmati - they love it.
If she is making for food I'd offer her just plain rice tonight, if she doesn't seem bothered don't offer her anything else.
I don't worry unless they are ill at both ends... in which case I starve to 24 hours and then introduced rice and white fish.
Hope Molly is soon feel better.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She had some basmati with chicken and a teaspoon of pumpkin in it. She loves it she licked every piece I saved the juice from the chicken so will add it to her water to make her drink. She is playful so that is a good sign. I am hoping it's just the shots and nothing else. Poor baby! Thanks for all the advice I love it  I had no clue basmati rice was so popular


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Molly and poor you she is on a mission to keep you worrying! One of my previous dogs always used to have a bad tummy a day or two after vaccination. There are also always little tummy bugs going around and maybe Molly is a little more susceptible at the moment after all she has been through, at this rate you will be breaking my record of vet visits! I hope it is just a blip and she will be back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Renee, you are the best poo mom and that's why you worry. I'm sorry Molly's tummy is upset. Beemer is like that if I even change the amount of food he eats. Also, I find that his poop seems better if I give him a bit of banana each day. The pumpkin seems to help Lexi when her poops are too hard. Pumpkin is a blessing to my babies tummy issues.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Poor Molly and poor you she is on a mission to keep you worrying! One of my previous dogs always used to have a bad tummy a day or two after vaccination. There are also always little tummy bugs going around and maybe Molly is a little more susceptible at the moment after all she has been through, at this rate you will be breaking my record of vet visits! I hope it is just a blip and she will be back to normal tomorrow.


I know it's unreal I feel like we are at the vet daily lately It's really gettin on my nerves for sure. I want her to be "normal" again! She went outside a half hour ago and just a pee so that is a good sign



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee, you are the best poo mom and that's why you worry. I'm sorry Molly's tummy is upset. Beemer is like that if I even change the amount of food he eats. Also, I find that his poop seems better if I give him a bit of banana each day. The pumpkin seems to help Lexi when her poops are too hard. Pumpkin is a blessing to my babies tummy issues.


Molly has never had runny poo's ever so I know something is up! Her first butt explosion ever She loved her chicken, rice and pumpkin combo she gobbled it up so fast I hope the miracle pumpkin will work!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren;580 Her first butt explosion ever:eek: She loved her chicken said:


> I remember Jake's first but explosion because it scared him so bad he yelped and ran across the yard. Willow is a constant burp and gasser so she took it in stride.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, poor miss Molly.  I'd say its most likely the vaccinations too, and nothing to worry about, especially if she seems fine apart from that. She's definately been through the ringer though (and you both too of course!) Huggles for miss Molly from our poos, and from me to yous too!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Frank eats white rice sometimes. He also has stress diarrhea, so I'm not sure if that is something anyone else experiences.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> Frank eats white rice sometimes. He also has stress diarrhea, so I'm not sure if that is something anyone else experiences.


My mom's cockapoo penny also gets stress diarrhea. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's poop was normal this morning but I gave her chicken, rice and pumpkin again this morning just in case I'm sure she has stress lately poor thing. I think it might of been her shots so am going to call the vet when he opens to ask him


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How is Molly's throughput today?
This is the sort of forum we are - concerned about the poo of a 'poo we all love


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly's poop was normal this morning but I gave her chicken, rice and pumpkin again this morning just in case I'm sure she has stress lately poor thing. I think it might of been her shots so am going to call the vet when he opens to ask him


Ha! we posted at the same time - glad she was 'normal' this morning


----------

